# Aren't current GERD meds just covering up symptoms?



## Cillian (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey all I actually have a two part question, everything I have read so far about what causes GERD seems to state that it is a problem with muscle control of the sphincter in your esophagus. I was given a prescription for Prevacid a couple months ago but after making my IBS syptoms unbearable after about a week, I had to stop it. From what I 've read about medicines like Prevacid and Prilosec they reduce the amount of acid in the stomach which makes it harder for the acid to come back up. Isn't this sidestepping the real issue of the abnormal sphincter muscle contractions? I know for me when I was on the Prevacid it felt like I was not fully digesting anything that I ate, which I attributed to less acid in the stomache to break the food down. My other question is that right after I had my upper scope done the doctor asked me if I was taking alot of asprin since he said that that my stomache looked like someones who does alot of that. I told him that I do not (which is the truth, I rarely ever take anything like that). Would this be a sideffect of GERD as well?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Gastritis can go along with GERD, I think.About the only think I've heard of for working on the sphincter is this surgery.http://www.nexiumresearch.com/gerd_surgery.htmlhttp://www.cumc.columbia.edu/dept/cs/divis...gical/gerd.htmlUsually if they can control it with medication that is better than surgery.Every surgery has risks and if you can avoid that they usually want to.K.


----------



## 13931 (Jul 17, 2006)

I had very bad Gerd. I controlled it by taking Nexium daily. I was evaluated for surgery and was told I was a good candidate. Having recently had major back surgery, and not being in the mood to go through surgery again, just yet, I decided to try a low carb diet, cutting out all sugar and grains and most fruit. This has worked very well for me. I no longer take any acid blocking medication and I almost never experience any heartburn and when I do it is minor. Needless to say I never had the surgery. I eat mostly meat, fish and veggies with a little brown rice and a little fruit. I still avoid all sugars, natural and artificial sweeteners as well, plus no dairy except for yogurt that I make myself according to the Specific Carbohydrate Diet directions (fermenting it 24 hrs). It works for me.Jean


----------

